# Wife just started 1/2 grain Armour and get chest pain when exercising



## helping_husband (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi All,

My wife was just prescribed a half grain dose of Armour and today was her fourth dose. Yesterday and today she has attempted to use our elliptical and has experienced chest pain shortly into it (maybe 10-15mins). Has anyone else experienced this? She is a fit woman who has worked out regularly for years so this is not something new to her. It is only a half grain pill, so I cant imagine its too strong.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## helping_husband (Aug 20, 2012)

So my wife just started a taking Armour on Thursday (first treatment ever) and both yesterday and today she has experienced chest pain shortly into exercising. All she is doing is using the elliptical at a medium pace and about 10-15 minutes in, her chest begins to hurt where she needs to stop. She works out regularly so the only real change in her routine is the Armour. Has anyone else experienced this?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Does it go away, return????????

There are reports of Armour users experiencing chest pain shortly after starting it......

But since you cannot safely say that this is *not *a cardiac issue, I'd call your physician first thing in the morning ......

Take her to the ER if it remains, gets worse or is prolonged.

*WOMEN'S SYMPTOMS FOR HEART ATTACK ARE MILDER AND MUCH MORE DIFFERENT THAN MEN'S.*Lynn

[Whose mother died because she thought she had a bad case of indigestion.]


----------



## helping_husband (Aug 20, 2012)

I believe it goes away once she stops exercising and calms down. We have to call the doctor tomorrow anyways to get some additional test results so we will be sure to bring it up, but at least we know based on your reply that it isnt entirely rare for her to experience this. She is sensitive to new medicine and has felt some other affects from it, but it scared her to feel the chest pain. She has been pretty fatigued lately and hasnt gotten to exercise much in the past few weeks. Hoping this subsides soon.

Thank you!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

What a lucky wife to have you as her advocate. You're a gem.

And with the right medical care your wife should feel well again. Just so you know, most of the people with thyroid disease are out playing and having fun.....they're not glued to this website. So please don't get the impression that thyroid disease is a horrible, horrible, never-ending battle. It is not. I've had it for over 20 years and while there have been a few roller coaster rides, in the end my smart endo puts all the ducks in order. So let that be your first mission: find the best endocrinologist.

Good luck. And let us know what the doctor says tomorrow.

I'd be remiss if I didn't mention that if you have any worry that it might be a cardiac emergency, take her to an Urgent Care and have them run an EKG.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

helping_husband said:


> I believe it goes away once she stops exercising and calms down. We have to call the doctor tomorrow anyways to get some additional test results so we will be sure to bring it up, but at least we know based on your reply that it isnt entirely rare for her to experience this. She is sensitive to new medicine and has felt some other affects from it, but it scared her to feel the chest pain. She has been pretty fatigued lately and hasnt gotten to exercise much in the past few weeks. Hoping this subsides soon.
> 
> Thank you!


It would be wise for your wife to forgo strenuous exercise until her "numbers" suggest she is making progress w/her medication.

She is lucky she is on Armour and this will take time and patience. Her Armour will have to be titrated about every 6 to 8 weeks until she feels perfect and her numbers look good.

Meanwhile, walking is good. Very good.

And as suggested by CA-Lynn, if in doubt, do call the doctor about her heart.


----------

